# Convoy advice for Mexicans returning for Xmas



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't normally read the local MX news, but found this on BBC World News. The MX government agency SEGOB is now advising people driving to travel in convoys through the border areas. Normal good advice of traveling only during daylight applies. Long-time residents who know their way and speak Spanish are probably fine. The government is probably erring on the side of safety with this advice, but better safe than sorry.

Here is the news story:

BBC News - Mexico migrants told to form convoys


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have edited the title of this thread, as it could have been very misleading.
This advice is issued each Christmas season, as Mexicans from the USA are often the subject of shakedowns by customs, police and other opportunists, as they return to Mexico with Christmas gifts from the USA for their families in Mexico. Many are also carrying large amounts of cash, as they often lack bank accounts in either country. Naturally, 'los ausentos', as they are called, come home dressed in their very best finery and may even be robbed of that.
The suggestion to convoy has nothing to do with the cartel conflicts, expats, or other travelers.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you decide to convoy do not post dates and routes where anyone can use the information to to hijack you!!!!!! Use e-mail.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

My husband and I have travelled to/from Lake Chapala using both the road to Nogales, AZ and the road to Nuevo Laredo, TX carrying stuff in our cartop carrier and have had no problem. A friend of ours travelled alone (female) to Laredo and she had to problem either.

Travel during the day and be diligent and you should be fine.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

This last week I drove from SMA to San Antonio and back without problems or delays...suerte


----------

